# Kutztown swap meet



## Max (Jun 30, 2021)

Just got the date for kutztown swap meet September 10. 11. 12.


----------



## catfish (Jun 30, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Notagamerguy (Jul 5, 2021)

Awesome


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2021)

Looks like the show to be at


----------



## Max (Jul 9, 2021)

Had to change date to September 17.18.19 any questions message me thanks


----------

